# 3 mile, fri nite



## TheCarver (May 5, 2011)

# FINE MACKREL, 1 red, couple croakers 4 catfish an one dogfish, Gonna try anouther day an bring more bait. Little croakers eat ya bait up like going to a movie,,, LOL Had a nice night , a little windy but all good the family had a time together,, Yall leave us some of those reds were going back..... ole Carver


----------

